# start of my stagecoach team!



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 26, 2010)

I posted a picture of my matched team horses! Abbie and Dash are ready to start in harness now, and we recently bought a used itebte 4 wheeled cut under cart to use - have to get a team pole made and wooden wheels for carriage events, but we've already driven Appy in it and it pulls like a dream!


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 26, 2010)

Good for you! I had wanted a team at one time, but decided to "stay single"...






I don't know what kind of harness you are planning to use, but there are some nice looking breastplate pairs harnesses for sale on e-bay right now. OH, they are so cheap I am tempted to buy a set "just in case". They are, as far as I know, made by Ron's Harness in New Brunswick, and if so, should be of good quality. You can't beat a handmade PAIRS harness for less than $240, with free shipping to boot.

If you are interested, check out # 150470374230


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 26, 2010)

a friend bought those and is fairly happy with them, except the reins will need to be redone longer and the (painted) leather will be hard to match.

My next harness(es) will have freedom collars, buckle in traces, saddle trees (at the least gullet space!) and I hope to find a set that can be team or single. It's a ways out though, first they need to learn to drive as singles!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dontworrybeappy said:


> My next harness(es) will have freedom collars, buckle in traces, saddle trees (at the least gullet space!) and I hope to find a set that can be team or single. It's a ways out though, first they need to learn to drive as singles!


The pair harnesses from Camptown or Chimacum can easily be made into a single harness- you just change out the short tugs and the strap from the breastcollar to the breeching for shaft loops and holdback straps.



Been there, done that, will be doing it with my own harness soon.





You do have to have special pair Freedom Collars though and they will always look like a pair collar although they work fine for a single horse. If you don't mind that, great. If you do, buy individual FC's for each horse and then a pair set but switch the saddles, bridles, backstraps and breeching from one configuration to the other.

Leia


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 26, 2010)

I figured that price couldn't be beat for a training harness.


----------



## RhineStone (Jul 26, 2010)

Dontworrybeappy said:


> we recently bought a used itebte 4 wheeled cut under cart to use - have to get a team pole made and wooden wheels for carriage events, but we've already driven Appy in it and it pulls like a dream!


I'm glad to hear that you are going to use a four-wheeled vehicle for your pair. So many people think that you can put a pair to a two-wheeled cart, and that simply is not the case, at least not safely. And it also being cut-under is just perfect! How heavy is it?

Myrna


----------

